# Nick Perdomo on FDA Over reach



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

"Your government is your biggest competitor . . . "

https://www.famous-smoke.com/cigara...mail&utm_campaign=Advisor&utm_content=EMF4420


----------



## GrandLotus (Jul 26, 2016)

All of the alphabet .gub agencies need to stay out of individuals lives.

What happened to individuals freedoms?

Beyond sick and tired of the tyrannical style overreach on us 'free' citizens.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

If the Federal Government used its resources to help business, verses retard & interfere with free enterprise the USA would be more job friendly.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I work with a refugee from Ukraine. He says Americans are funny because we pretend we are free. He had more freedoms in Ukraine but the violence from civil war drove him out.


----------



## laxntiga (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't get it... what does fine cigars and vaping have anything in common? It's just not the small little changes that irks me... it's the nanny state mindset, that the Gubmint needs to get their hands into everything that bothers me. Taxes? Fine... but why limit the growth of an industry? Why limit the new development, research, and advancements in tobacco flavors for adults to enjoy?

Imagine... all the new brands and new lines, new blends, new flavors our future generations won't be able to enjoy. There will be almost no new developments, better tobacco's, new growing methods, no future ingenuity.


I really hope the lawsuits go through, and the ruling is over turned. I even donated to CRA's cause. All us smokers need to band together and tell our Gubmint, we won't stand this.


FOR THE LOVE OF THE LEAF, DON'T TREAD ON ME!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Look deeply into this kinda stuff and usually power & money are involved.

Are those at the top of the FDA doing this cause they only care about the 'health' of us little people ?

Yeah, right. Did anyone cite long term studies linking cigar smoking to longevity or health ? Driving is likely more hazardous to health & longevity than cigars. (IMO - the politicians & bureaucrats have no right to regulate behavior that doesn't harm others or interfere with their individual rights, in any case.

Check out the video under the "This Guy Makes Sense" thread.

My guess is the following - Somebody sees a lot of money in vaping. Eliminate small competitors by setting costly approval procedures. Get your lawyers to write the new regs (not laws enacted by elected legislators).
Vape companies used a loophole available to cigar makers to get around the regs. FDA re-writes the regs to eliminate loophole and catches everyone in their net. That includes defining 'youth' to include adults up to the age of 30 ! 
This kinda stuff goes on in many areas much more significant than cigars. - - Banking, for example. Notice how many small regional banks are being replaced by the big banks ?


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Everytime the local, county, municipal, or federal government make a new regulation companies need comply with its trickle down effect is consumers pay more because of the cost to business to come into complience with new regulations.

Shaving actually been a small business person I know that Uncle Sam was not there the day I went into business, he did not hand me money to start up, it was all out of my pocket. But as soon as my tax return show a profit, my Uncle Sam wanted part of the profits, plus FICA of almost 16%.


----------



## MikeFox87 (May 5, 2016)

I could go on and on about the role of government, the crony capitalism in our country, the unelected bureaucrats playing God with our freedom, and the fact that the FDA has proven on more than one occasion that it is highly anti-science when it behooves government tax revenue... But we'd be here all day. What I will say is, I hope guys like Nick and other manufacturers continue to make their products for the world market. 

"One has a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws"
- Martin Luther King

I think CC fans share that sentiment and fight the good fight.


----------



## GrandLotus (Jul 26, 2016)

Navistar said:


> I work with a refugee from Ukraine. He says Americans are funny because we pretend we are free. He had more freedoms in Ukraine but the violence from civil war drove him out.


We are loosing freedoms at an alarming rate.

Every time some new law or rule is passed that limits individual freedoms, everyone is worse off except those that passed the laws because they, as you already know, are immune to the bureaucratic nonsense that they expect us to abide by.

...don't get me started on taxes...
:vs_cool:


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I think the FDA need to BAN MSG Monosodium Glutimate, it is killing people with Heart Athremias. It honestly is one of the most dangerious food adatives.


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Had an exchange student from my class who said the same thing...


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

GrandLotus said:


> We are loosing freedoms at an alarming rate.
> 
> Every time some new law or rule is passed that limits individual freedoms, everyone is worse off except those that passed the laws because they, as you already know, are immune to the bureaucratic nonsense that they expect us to abide by.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, please - but America has a good experience and really long tradition if it comes to... slavery.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

BudgetMinded said:


> Had an exchange student from my class who said the same thing...


Welcome to the forum! Stop by the introductory forum and introduce yourself sometime

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

